# Knicks vs Timberwolves Game Thread: 11/4/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*








*Date: 11/4/07*
*Time: 6:00PM*
*TV: MSG*​ 
*Knicks Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Curry/Randolph/Q/Crawford/Steph*
*Timberwolves Projected Starting Lineup:*




































*Ratliff/Jefferson/Gomes/Green/McCants*​ 
*Knicks:*


> There's no way to predict what awaits the Knicks. When they open their home schedule on Sunday against the Minnesota Timberwolves, it's quite possible a number of fans will boo head coach Isiah Thomas, who was found to have sexually harassed a former team executive last month. They made their feelings known twice in the preseason.


 
*Wolves:*


> Timberwolves point guard Sebastian Telfair returns home to New York City and Madison Square Garden for Sunday's game against the Knicks having failed to take advantage of opportunity twice before, in Portland and Boston. Now, made a starter while Randy Foye heals from an injured kneecap, Telfair has a big, fat chance staring him in the face. With both Telfair and Foye missing much of the preseason because of injuries, the Wolves averaged 22 turnovers a game when it didn't count.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i think the knicks should take this one somewhat easily , even though telfair tends to do pretty well against steph when they have matched up in the past.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

of course the knicks should win, but i got a feeling jefferson is gonna have a monster game and the knicks lose again due to their incompetence in grabbing defensive boards


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> of course the knicks should win, but i got a feeling jefferson is gonna have a monster game and the knicks lose again due to their incompetence in grabbing defensive boards


zach should be able to handle him on most occasions .


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*LET'S GO KNICKS!* 

This should be an easy WIN for this Knick Team, Marbury always have a good game vs Telfair. And as much as alot of Knick-Fans HATE to admit "Marbury, Crawford, and Curry" are the Knicks biggest Liabilities on this team when it comes time for the three players to group TOGETHER and apply DEFENSE as a unit. And Zach & Q.Rich (has shown in Preseason) are not to far behind them on applying team-defense. 
It's ashame that Coach Isiah Thomas has not let the Knicks Powerful 2nd-Unit "PF-Lee, SF-Balkman, PG-Collins, and Combo-Nate" create their own playbook and call their own plays this season as a seperate unit. He has been using the injuries of Balkman & Collins to help out the POOR chemistry of his Slow "STARTERS" with 6th-Man Lee Frontcourt and 7th-Man Nate Backcourt performances with his Starters the majority of the game to pick-up so many of the "FLAWS" in the Starters chemistry which was not prepaired at the start of the regular season games. 

Al Jefferson, McCant, Green, Brewer, and Telfair will score if the Knicks dont play some decent defense on them. 

*Knicks by 13 over the T-Wolves.*


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

did any1 hear that the gerald green will be an UFA after this season , the wolves didn't pick up his option.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I still think hes going to be good. I dont know what the TWolves are doing over there


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gerald Green is as dumb as a sack of doorknobs. That's the problem. The Celtics didn't want him, and Minnesota doesn't either. He's on the Ricky Davis career path. In three more years and two more teams that light will go on as much as it ever will.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I just dont get why the Knicks cant play like this every game. Tons of energy, good D, creative passes. The team has a ton of talent.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Close game now. Knicks up 75-72 at the end of the third quarter. T-Wolves are +12 on the boards, while the Knicks have shot 23 FTs to the Wolves' 3.


----------



## LiLMiLLeR (Sep 27, 2007)

good win..we needed to win at home we could not lose to this sad team at home but a W is a W ill take it


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I missed this game all work and no play. I'm going to assume we crank up the defense compared to the game against the Cavs.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> After an embarrassing offseason followed by a loss at Cleveland in their opener, the Knicks finally had something to celebrate thanks to Crawford, who keyed the stretch in the middle of the fourth quarter that allowed New York to build enough of a cushion for the final minutes.


www.espn.com


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #0e3764; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>7-17</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, FC</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Theo Ratliff, FC</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rashad McCants, G</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Sebastian Telfair, PG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>4-14</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antoine Walker, F</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Greg Buckner, SG</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Craig Smith, F</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Marko Jaric, GF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Corey Brewer, F</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, GF</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-87*</TD><TD>*9-17*</TD><TD>*6-10*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*41*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*93*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.8%*</TD><TD>*52.9%*</TD><TD>*60.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (16)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Zach Randolph, PF</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>6-18</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*31-65*</TD><TD>*5-14*</TD><TD>*30-39*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*97*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.7%*</TD><TD>*35.7%*</TD><TD>*76.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (18)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technical Fouls:* None
*Officials:* Matt Boland , Courtney Kirkland , Joe Derosa


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I didn't see the game to give a good insight as to who should get player of the game but I'm a go with: David Lee and Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd go with Crawford.

On a side note, if things continue as they are, I predict an awful year for Q-Rich, who's looking like he's just there for occasional spot-up shots. 

I'm still not sold on Randolph.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I'd go with Crawford.
> 
> On a side note, if things continue as they are, I predict an awful year for Q-Rich, who's looking like he's just there for occasional spot-up shots.
> 
> I'm still not sold on Randolph.


Yeah Crawford had another solid game, and I think he is really starting to play some smarter bball compared to his other years in the NBA.

I also noticed Q is not really involved, but im going to give him some time to find his spots on the team. He can help space out the floor if he cant hit some 3s. He also is the only person in the starting lineup willing to play some defense.

You should be sold on zach lol. I think he is going to be a beast for this team on the offensive end. He deff has some flaws, like the fact that hes a black hole, once the ball goes in to him it never comes out. But overall I think hes a good addition.

But again I was not too impressed with this teams defense, it was better then against the cavs, but still not that good. They need to be able to play better defense if they want a chance at the playoffs.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

There is some defensive potential around the team, but I don't think we'll ever get to see a serious defensive unit at once. Guys like Lee, Q-Rich, and Balkman could play well together - but there's no anchoring big man.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

A win is a win, but I still find it pathetic that they barely beat Minnesota who I expect to be the worst team in the league.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Say what you want about Minnesota, but Al Jefferson is a beast.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> A win is a win, but I still find it pathetic that they barely beat Minnesota who I expect to be the worst team in the league.



you sound like you picked the knicks to win this game


in the prediction thread you have them going 0-6 first couple of games


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

any win is a good win .

you really have to like how 4 of the knicks positions are playing right now ...the 3 spot is currently a disaster .

JC and marbury had good games and curry and randolph have been solid , both have actually been trying to play some defense....but the perimeter defense is absolutely atrocious, in the 1st 2 games the opposing teams have shot over 50% from 3 in both games ...that cannot continue and if they had been even marginally better at defending the 3 in cleveland the knicks would be 2-0 right now.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Curry needs to improve his FTs also. He has just been down right bad the first two games.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Defense?*

I have no idea if Curry and Randolph are TRYING to play defense but they are not effective at all. They fronted and had help with Z and Jefferson was absolutely KILLING Zach until they got help. It isn't like these have been the better offensive players at their positions, either. Perimeter defense is still rancid and the inside is still a turnstile. They should have been able to hold this team under 90. The offense is much better when Lee, Nate, and JC are on the court with Curry. They go up tempo and everyone gets better looks. That double post offense is ugly. Sold on Zach? Not yet. He is shooting under 40%, 57% from the FT line and is getting 3 TOs a game. He is also a black hole and a big time defensive liability. That said, he is rebounding well, and I do expect his offensive # will improve some.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Defense?*



alphaorange said:


> I have no idea if Curry and Randolph are TRYING to play defense but they are not effective at all. They fronted and had help with Z and Jefferson was absolutely KILLING Zach until they got help. It isn't like these have been the better offensive players at their positions, either. Perimeter defense is still rancid and the inside is still a turnstile. They should have been able to hold this team under 90. The offense is much better when Lee, Nate, and JC are on the court with Curry. They go up tempo and everyone gets better looks. That double post offense is ugly. Sold on Zach? Not yet. He is shooting under 40%, 57% from the FT line and is getting 3 TOs a game. He is also a black hole and a big time defensive liability. That said, he is rebounding well, and I do expect his offensive # will improve some.


i wasn't aware trying meant the same as being effective at it ,

all i said is they look like they are trying hard out there on defense which to me is good enough , cant get good at it unless you try.

even with they offense as flawed as you see it , its currently 4th best in the league.

http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2008/o_oe.htm

defense (27th) is another story.

so pardon me if i see the glass as half full when others apparently question if there is water in the glass at all.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Effort is not the only requirement*

The team needs its players to be effective, and Curry and Zach are not effective when playing defense. One guy, we can absorb. Two black holes and swinging gates on defense, we cannot. Especially when both play low. Fourth after two games is a completely ridiculous statement to make. See me half way through the season. I'm an optimist as well, but I'm also a realist. This team has talent but is not constructed to play as a unit.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Effort is not the only requirement*



alphaorange said:


> The team needs its players to be effective, and Curry and Zach are not effective when playing defense. One guy, we can absorb. Two black holes and swinging gates on defense, we cannot. Especially when both play low. Fourth after two games is a completely ridiculous statement to make. See me half way through the season. I'm an optimist as well, but I'm also a realist. This team has talent but is not constructed to play as a unit.



yeah the team is really missing frye's defense huh?

they had 82 games of that last season and they were every bit as bad.

is there even a big man on the team that is a good defender worthy of time?

lee, curry and randolph are not good defenders , i didn't see dlee locking down jefferson when randolph was out the game, in fact there was no real difference at all.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't know what your problem with Lee is*

But he is more important to this team than you understand. He is also a good defender. Saying otherwise says a lot about your game knowledge. Not a lock down....but good. BTW, even Frye is better than either Curry or Randolph. Especially as a help defender. Maybe you should watch the Nugget game. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Don't know what your problem with Lee is*



alphaorange said:


> But he is more important to this team than you understand. He is also a good defender. Saying otherwise says a lot about your game knowledge. Not a lock down....but good. BTW, even Frye is better than either Curry or Randolph. Especially as a help defender. Maybe you should watch the Nugget game. Let me know your thoughts.


i think its was rather obvious eddy was the best interior defender in nugget game even the nuggets coach praised him and mentioned his defense.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I look at David as being a good not great defender


----------

